# Selling ADGA bucklings??? HELP!!



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

I am a new 4H member with ADGA reg. Oberhasli's.:new here:

I have two bucklings that I cannot keep. I will be trading one for a doeling and one I will be selling (I have already gotten a deposit). 

I heard from a 4Her that it would be illegal to sell the bucklings because I am not a breeder. Apparently it might get me and the buyer in a bunch of trouble? According to the 4Her, if they are sold they could not be registered.:!:
Something about "doe only service memos" were mentioned as well. 

I bought their dam bred and I have the service memo so I know for a fact that I do not have a doe only service memo. The seller knew I was a youth and did not mention anything about not being able to register the kids.

Is this true???? If so why? I don't want to castrate them because they have champion lines and I already have people who want them intact.

HELP!!!:kidblack:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First off, welcome, glad you are here.

I only have boers so I can't help with your question.
Hopefully someone else will chime in soon.

I would call the ADGA and ask them. 

Just a note: I seen 3 Threads, all being the same exact thing. Had to delete 2.
Please only 1 Thread, not multiples of the same.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is not true, if you have a regular service memo, then you can register the buck kids and sell them. 
And even if you had a doe only service memo, you wouldn't get in a bunch of trouble, they would just simply not register them, and would inform you as to why they can't register them for you. 
Sounds like this person is taking advantage of you being new and feeding you a line of crap.


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow thanks guys. That makes me feel a lot better!:hi5: 

Just to make sure, how would I know if I was given a doe only service memo? Would it say that on it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, it would say "Doe Only" right on it


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I totally agree with J.O.Y. Farm


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, not true! 

You can sell them registered if the parents are registered.

The buck owner cannot stop you from registering offspring.

I would not register a buckling if he's not excellent quality.

So evaluate him and make your decision to sell him as a registered buck based on his and his parents quality.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you have an answer, thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Quick note about "Doe only" service memos. 
ADGA does not have them. (AGS does have them). ADGA does not recognize them so even if the owner of the sire wrote all over the service memo "DOE ONLY", ADGA wouldn't care, they would registered whatever you sent them.

BUT. 
_(and this doesn't completely apply to your situation, but I want it to be out there in print)_
If you say you are a 4Her and use someone else's buck to sire your kids and they say they are giving you a "Doe only" service memo please respect that. 
Maybe they are doing it because they are charging you less or because you are using a young buck and they want to evaluate kids before they let him sire any sons. Many times I've charged youth much less to use a buck with the understanding that they would not be registering bucks kids from that breeding for all the reasons above. Maybe I want them to be able to show their animal, maybe I am testing my new buckling but don't want to have sons out of him yet; there could be many reasons.

However, if I made that agreement with someone and then they went ahead and registered buck kids anyway without talking to me, they would never be using my bucks again. ADGA would let them register the buck kids no problem, but they would have broken my trust and they would not be doing business with me again.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree Cadence. If you made an agreement not to register bucks then I would abide by that regardless of ADGA rules.

It sounds like no such agreement is in place in this case?

Still only the highest quality bucks should be registered and used for breeding so even if the seller didn't specify, make the right choice based on the stock you have.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Cadence said:


> Quick note about "Doe only" service memos.
> ADGA does not have them. (AGS does have them). ADGA does not recognize them so even if the owner of the sire wrote all over the service memo "DOE ONLY", ADGA wouldn't care, they would registered whatever you sent them.
> 
> BUT.
> ...


 That's a good point, I didn't really consider that while reading this.


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks everybody. I figured it out! Looks like everything is in place and I can register the kids without a hassle after all. I will be sending in the papers tomorrow.

I ending up speaking with the 4Her who gave me all of that information and she said that if the breeder didn't mention anything about a doe only service memo then I could register my bucklings. Apparently it is just a spoken agreement with youth in 4H where if you have bucklings you do not register them because generally 4H goats are average and not worth carring on their herd name and genetic lines. My case was a bit different because I bought the doe bred and I think that the breeder did not even realize I was a 4Her. Anyways, the bucks have good genetics and champion lines so there is interest for them intact. 

Anyways, I think this is good forum for other people who might have run into the same issues that I have. 

Thanks for all of your help! You definitely made me a lot less stressed.


----------

